# Refer to a new design



## cwc329719738 (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## katialylla2006 (Apr 19, 2020)

If you look at my design reference which is linked under the picture. I gave him a Schlattcoin in the pocket of his Showbox  jiofi.local.html tplinklogin suit.


----------



## AU26 (Apr 12, 2014)

cwc329719738 said:


> View attachment 174811
> View attachment 174812
> View attachment 174813
> View attachment 174814
> View attachment 174815





cwc329719738 said:


> View attachment 174811
> View attachment 174812
> View attachment 174813
> View attachment 174814
> View attachment 174815


Hi cwc,

Very nice and very clean to look at. Hiding speakers behind screen is very elegant solution but question is if speakers are fitted into holes and they are most likely ported at the back it will most definitely change acoustic outcome, particularly of two subs at the bottom of the wall.
Other questions mark is about marbled floor?

Apart from that it looks beautiful.

Kind regards from Australia.
Zoran


----------

